# Some help to recognize this tune, please



## susvai

Hi, I'm a Spanish student of classical guitar. A few days ago I heard this tune on a BBC TV documentary called _Baroque!_ It sounds simple and easy to play, like an exercise. I've been trying to find title and author on the web with no results. 
Can you help me identify it, please?

(There may be mistakes or a different key, I wrote it on the fly)


----------

